# I have been trying to find a local sawyer....



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I recently have been coming across a few trees that have been fallen, and wished I knew a sawyer in the area. They have since been cut up/hauled away. I know I come across them a few times a year thru friends/family/neighbors.

I have recently tried to do an internet search, but I keep hitting dead-ends.

I live in the Chicagoland area, actually about 40 miles west towards Elgin, IL. 

Does anyone know how I could get in touch with one?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Fabian you could try a place in Kirkland. 
There's a mill there. Are you looking to find someone who will come to you or to go to them?


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, I was hoping to find someone to come to the location, because I don't have the equipment to haul the huge trunks. I can move the slabs with no problems.

What place in kirkland are you talking about? I might be able to figure something out with taking them somewhere....


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Here. 
Kirkland Sawmill
606 W Main St, Kirkland, IL
tel# 815-522-6150


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks, Dominic. Maybe I will try calling them and see if they know someone that is mobile....


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

thegrgyle said:


> Thanks, Dominic. Maybe I will try calling them and see if they know someone that is mobile....


No problem. Let me know how that pans out. 
I also know a guy in Woodstock, that has a mill to. But not sure if he travels though. 
Good luck.


----------



## Tom the Sawyer (Sep 4, 2012)

*Trying to find a local sawyer..*

There are many 'finder' sites out there, each run independently and some sawyers may only be listed on one or two. Manufacturers (Timberking, Norwood, Baker, Woodmizer, etc) may refer you to their customers who custom saw. 

There are other options:
http://www.woodweb.com/cgi-bin/directories/sdd.cgi?&PAGE=4
There are listings on forestryforum, portablesawmill.info, sawmilltrader, plus most state forestry websites have listings for sawmills. If you search Craigslist you have to select "Services" for your search area.

Unfortunately, when some listings refer to "portable" mills they only mean as a design description, and they never move. You'll just have to call to find out.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Tom the Sawyer said:


> There are many 'finder' sites out there, each run independently and some sawyers may only be listed on one or two. Manufacturers (Timberking, Norwood, Baker, Woodmizer, etc) may refer you to their customers who custom saw.
> 
> There are other options:
> http://www.woodweb.com/cgi-bin/directories/sdd.cgi?&PAGE=4
> ...


THANK YOU TOM! This is exactly what I was looking for. How does pricing normally go with stuff like this? Is it normally a per job estimate, or is there a kind of a rule of thumb to go by? diameter of log x length? I have never done this and wonder if it is worth it....

EDIT: the woodweb link is most helpful, and I found 2 sawmills close to me. I will try to call them sometime in the near future. I did try to register at the forestry forum, but they seem to be a "closed community." I guess I will see if I am accepted. Doing a search on there proved ineffective.


----------



## Tom the Sawyer (Sep 4, 2012)

*Trying to find a local sawyer...*

thegrgyle,

Pricing milling services is a widely debated topic on most sawyer sites. The two general approaches are "by the hour" and "by the board foot". Some sawyers use both depending on the circumstances. I don't know of any who give a locked in bid price but they may be out there. :icon_confused:

Sawing conditions can be widely variable for smaller operators. Mills with large crews, who buy and process semi loads of logs per day, can specify species, diameter and length that will fit their systems efficiently. I'm not in that group. :no:

I was a client for many years before I got my mill and started working for others, that affects how I set my fees. Assuming that you get decent boards, suitable for your uses, it is easier to predict your costs with board footage sawyers. It isn't too difficult to measure the small end of your logs, inside the bark, and look up the board footage on a scale chart. :thumbsup:

If your log scales at 200 board feet and the sawyer charges an average of .40 p/bf then you can figure that the milling charges for that log should be about $80. If he charges $50 p/hr then it just depends on how long it takes to saw your log. If he has a small manual mill and can 'normally' do 100 bf p/hr then it'll cost you about $100. If he has a larger, hydraulic mill then it might only take 1/2 an hour. 

Most sawyers have an idea of approximately how many board feet they normally saw per hour (that's a lot of qualifiers but there are a lot of variables) and use that figure to set their hourly rate. Some charge the same rate p/bf regardless of the thickness, and some vary the charge by the thickness. 

Some sawyers have figured what it costs to operate their mill, added in a reasonable rate for their labor, and set their rates to cover those costs. Some just try to meet, or beat, their competition, don't know what it costs to operate their mill, and may end up losing money. There are a bunch of used mills for sale. 

Small logs (less than 10" diameter), short logs (less than 6' long), and very large logs (over 28" or so), require quite a bit more time to saw for the board footage they yield. Most of those will be done by the hour - which reimburses the sawyer for the time he spends and encourages you to consider culling out the problematic logs. Sometimes those are the only logs you have to saw. 

There are sawyers who come to your location and encourage your participation, others want you to drop off your logs and they'll call you when they are done. 

I believe in full disclosure so I provide a detailed price list on my website. Logs larger than 12" in diameter and longer than 6' are charged by the board foot. I explain how my services will be calculated during the initial site visit (which is always free). I estimate the board footage and whether the logs will be by the b/f, hour, or a combination. There are other fees which may be charged depending on the circumstances, such as striking metal in your logs. :icon_sad:

Regardless of the method used, if you are pleased with the milling service (we can't control the quality of your logs) that should be the primary consideration.


----------



## pa2il (Jan 15, 2013)

thegrgyle said:


> I recently have been coming across a few trees that have been fallen, and wished I knew a sawyer in the area. They have since been cut up/hauled away. I know I come across them a few times a year thru friends/family/neighbors.
> 
> I have recently tried to do an internet search, but I keep hitting dead-ends.
> 
> ...


 The Russell Mill Contact: Charles Prymula Address: 15780 W Russell Rd Zion, IL 60099 Phone: 847-395-5190 Phone: 312-405-3880 Fax: 847-838-6516 E-Mail: [email protected]
Try this Guy. I live in Crete and they said they'd travel as far as me. Let me know how u make out. I found them on Woodfinder.com.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

pa2il said:


> The Russell Mill Contact: Charles Prymula Address: 15780 W Russell Rd Zion, IL 60099 Phone: 847-395-5190 Phone: 312-405-3880 Fax: 847-838-6516 E-Mail: [email protected]
> Try this Guy. I live in Crete and they said they'd travel as far as me. Let me know how u make out. I found them on Woodfinder.com.


Been to that guy before. He's weird and very high strung. Good luck with him. Lol


----------



## pa2il (Jan 15, 2013)

How's his work/prices. If he clears that hurdle I can manage personality disorders. Do you know any other mobile sawyers that would service Crete IL. I have 6-10, 40-60' white oaks and maybe a 65' black walnut. I would sweet to find someone willing to split the bounty in exchange.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

contact woodmizer, they have an entire database of ppl with WM mills


----------



## Rob Brown (Jul 7, 2009)

*local saw mills*

I believe that Kirkland will saw your logs, but you have to get it to them. They don't pick up. I would call them before hauling anything up to them. Like any professional mill, they are careful about what they cut so as not to damage their equipment. I have had them do mill work for me on several occasions and they are always fair on pricing and they do good quality work.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I gather that these trees are on a third parties land. What type of agreements are necessary for a sawyer to work on land that belongs to someone other then the contractor? Seems to me the legalities of this could become complicated.

George


----------



## pa2il (Jan 15, 2013)

No, they're on my property. I have many similar (largely oaks) but the previous owners didn't do a very good job of managing the stuff. If it grew it stayed. I wouldn't try it on someone else's land. Lord knows I can't outrun a speeding bullet


----------

